# Dry brining Brisket



## slushie007 (May 20, 2020)

Hey guys, I have a few questions about dry brining a Brisket and need a little bit of advice.

Do any of you dry brine your Brisket, is it quite the difference? 
How long is OK dry brining it for / how much kosher salt do you use per lb?
What do you use for rub after brining? I'd like to go the Texas style route; do you add salt/pepper again for your rub or just pepper? Or a 5 to 1 pepper to salt ratio?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 20, 2020)

A good rule of thumb is 1/2 teaspoon of kosher salt per lb of meat or 1/4 teaspoon of table salt per lb of meat.  
Kosher is the prefered salt.  
Put the brisket in fridge for one to two hours.  NOT OVERNIGHT!
No need to rinse off the salt as it will be drawn into the meat during the cook.
For a rub, you could use old school cracked black pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder.  
Do not add more salt.  
If you opt for a rub, use one or make one without salt.


----------



## jcam222 (May 20, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> A good rule of thumb is 1/2 teaspoon of kosher salt per lb of meat or 1/4 teaspoon of table salt per lb of meat.
> Kosher is the prefered salt.
> Put the brisket in fridge for one to two hours.  NOT OVERNIGHT!
> No need to rinse off the salt as it will be drawn into the meat during the cook.
> ...


I usually go overnight with an SPOG rub. My brisket results always vary though. Maybe I’ll try just a couple hours ahead for rub.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 20, 2020)

I have usually brined (just salt) mine the night before and then put the rest of the seasoning on while waiting for the grill to warm up. I have only done the 1-2 hour if it was a spur of the moment cook (not saying its right or its wrong, just what I do). I guess the best advice is to try a short bring and a long brine and see which you prefer.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I usually go overnight with an SPOG rub. My brisket results always vary though. Maybe I’ll try just a couple hours ahead for rub.




I used to do the overnight in the fridge thing too mainly for the convenience.  
Since most my brisket and butt smokes are overnighters anyway, I just prep the meat a few hours before starting the smoke around 8 o'clock that evening. 
I also never liked losing all that myoglobin that gets drawn out during overnight in the fridge.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 20, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> I have usually brined (just salt) mine the night before and then put the rest of the seasoning on while waiting for the grill to warm up. I have only done the 1-2 hour if it was a spur of the moment cook (not saying its right or its wrong, just what I do). I guess the best advice is to try a short bring and a long brine and see which you prefer.




You're right.  It all depends on preference.


----------



## EdP (May 20, 2020)

I dry brined a huge pile of beef ribs, unintentionally, with heavy salt and pepper the first season with my smoker.  They were in the fridge for over 24 hours, smoked with oak, and they tasted like pastrami. 

Which was a “surprise” to everyone, including me.


----------



## Bytor (May 20, 2020)

I pretty much dry brine everything with either my rub, or S&P the night before, but I always put on a rack to keep the juices from leaching out and I won't wrap either.  I think that prevents a lot of juice loss.


----------



## slushie007 (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies everyone, much appreciated.

Can't wait to get smoking!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 23, 2020)

Jeff's Texas Style rub is great for brisket. Just sayin'.


----------

